# Hello from Croatia



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys!

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

this is my patent

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet! Look great, what is the patent? And the procedure? 
Welcome from so Cali


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

patent is interesting,but this is my unique stuff.

nobody on the world not doing some like this.

you know what I think.

last colour is gold,18 ct.For ceramic


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Oh snap! Do I see a Sasha vs. FoilEffects guy throwdown coming up?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Formulator said:


> Oh snap! Do I see a Sasha vs. FoilEffects guy throwdown coming up?


LOL


Welcome to the site Sasha, some good looking pics there i really like all the contrast.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Sasha,

The photography is EXCELLENT.!

Are you the one with the camera ?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Hey Sasha,
> 
> The photography is EXCELLENT.!
> 
> Are you the one with the camera ?


Tnx

Did you mean camera like photos,or video? Interior or my photo?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]

*and after job* :thumbup:

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

Sasha--If I could paint like you--I'd quit my day job. Nice work man. and--who painted your boots silver? 

JTP


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

JTP said:


> Sasha--If I could paint like you--I'd quit my day job. Nice work man. and--who painted your boots silver?
> 
> JTP


tnx

Nike is painted my boots.

Some here is say: Sasha Vs FoilEffects guy.

I see some pictures from this guy,but this is different style,Rustico.

I living in Europe,and style interior is modern, minimalism.

Like this last job (this is my best friend home) :



For me,the best tool for painting coming from US.My tools is Purdy,Sherman Woods...

Probably guys here knows some about Raulph Loren colours,I see something on web but I dont know if that materials high-quality,or not.

Tnx for any information.

P.S and please some list best US materials for wall and wood.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

*Last Art job*

[URL=http://imageshack.us] [/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us] [/URL]


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

great stuff man, welcome :thumbsup: I spied a Delux can there.. and Ralph Lauren paint is a off brand of ICI/Delux/Glidden. I used to work for the company back in the day :thumbup:

what kind of info on product are you looking for? Like what kind of drywall mud? Or is it something else? 

My first real job out of highschool was working at a modern/contemporary furniture store.. Love that style.. can't stand "country" anymore :ack:  Keep the pictures coming man!


----------



## Gnome34 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow Sasha! great work. what products and techniques are you using on your patent and the artwork? it looks incredible and im interested in trying it for sure. very cool and unique stuff:thumbup:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

*Hello everyone*

I made some films about the job, or about a workplace day.Thanks to all for the positive comments previously, I'm glad that they can share their work with you.

Or that I am not limited just my region.

cheers.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

*Some other works, and how it was completed*

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/46581147825290676107887.jpg/][/URL]

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/ftz.jpg/][/URL]

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/ftzi.jpg/][/URL]

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/46581147831330827107887.jpg/][/URL]


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work something different is always nice


----------

